# Range Blow Out Kit



## Blizzard (Mar 23, 2017)

Searched and didn't find this topic...

Was talking with a buddy last night at the range.  He shared a story of a co-worker that just returned after a serious range accident due to a firing pin failure.  In the accident, his co-worker's firing hand was split in two up to and or around the wrist and has other hand also sustained damage.  As the story was told, this co-worker would've likely bled out on the range had it not been for a SWAT guy that happened to be there with his blow out kit.

Regardless, the discussion got me thinking about what I bring to the range.

First, while I have a kit, often I leave it in the truck or I may not bring it at all; essentially relying on the range's trauma kit.  That's just a bad plan.

Second, it got me thinking about what I _really_ have in my kit.  I quickly came to the realization that my current kit is woefully inadequate.  I could give you a Band-Aid for the paper cut you get while hanging your target but it's not a lot more useful than that.

So, I'm looking to assemble/buy/whatever a real blow out kit that I can keep in my range bag.  I've received some input but would love any additional insight that others here may have.

This is where I'm currently at in my planning:

As a base, looking at either this kit:
Practical Trauma™ Tactical Gunshot Wound/Trauma Kit

or this kit:
Practical Trauma™ Enhanced Gunshot Wound/Trauma Kit

Primary difference between the two is the number of QuickClot pads/gauze and the addition of a tourniquet with the enhanced kit.

The tourniquet is a must.  The question is whether I can save a couple bucks and buy it separately; is the enhanced kit with double the price?

I didn't see a chest seal listed in either kit.  That also seems to be a must and would need to be added to either kit.

Other considerations:

Israeli bandage
Antiseptic wipes
Notepad/pen
Thoughts?  Anything else to add/delete from the list?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 23, 2017)

Buy a bunch HH Compressed guaze, a few ace wraps, a couple of SOFT-T's and some good chest seals. 

I have full blow out trauma kit, to manage airways, chest darts, etc, etc. I don't carry that shit everywhere I go, I did when I was teaching, but now I just keep the basics in my range bag. Most ranges I go to are 15-20 minutes from a major hospital and EMS is even closer.

Build your own kit, it's way cheaper, you get the stuff you want, and you don't end up with some crap that a company is pushing.

$.02


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 23, 2017)

KISS.  Don't reinvent the wheel.  The trauma kit by Adventure Medical Kits is good, or look at the kits in NARP or Chinook Med and just copy-and-paste.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 27, 2017)

I use my old SWAT medic leg rig. 2 TQ's, kerlix, couple Israeli dressings, couple NPA's, couple chest seals, trauma shears,  abd. dressing. No chest darts, since I cannot practice ALS skills off truck / when not working. The ranges I go to, medic units are not far. 

M.


----------



## 104TN (Mar 28, 2017)

I keep a trauma kit from ITS stuffed into a HSGI Bleeder-Blowout pouch attached to my range bag. I have another sitting on top of my gun safe. These kits didn't/don't include tourniquets so I opted for the RAT, held in place with BFG's Tourniquet Now Strap. Some of the components are expired or about to expire. I'll probably just replace them with newer kits from ITS if this thread doesn't produce anything better.

We also have LaRue trauma kits (inexpensive) with the CavArms tourniquets trashed in favor of the RAT, carried in ITS's EDC Slimline pouch. I put these together with the intent of keeping one in the backpack I always have on me and the other in my wife's purse...but honestly, they never leave the center console of our vehicles. Based on feedback shared in a thread about tourniquets, I bought some SOFFT-Ws to upgrade our kits with. For the time being though, we still have RATs everywhere as I haven't taken the time to get familiar with the SOFFT-Ws. eBay sometimes has great deals on kit components. Just make sure you check the expiration dates on what you're getting before you checkout.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 28, 2017)

This has got a tourniquet, lots of gauze for wound packing, oral airway device, splint, burn stuff,  ice packs, eye patches. I keep it in the truck.

I think I ordered it from Ranger Joe's and it's got everything I need to stop the bleeding until the pros arrive.  Aside from immediate first aid and CPR I ain't gonna be doing any brain surgery.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 28, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> View attachment 18359
> 
> View attachment 18360
> 
> ...



That bag design is a copy of the old Unit 1 corpsmen used to be issued.  It was replaced by the gen 1 MOLLE med pack.

When we were issued the MOLLE med bag and turned in the Unit 1s, they all seemed to disappear.  I wonder where they could have gone. :-"

Nice set up you have.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 28, 2017)

Add IV starter kit and bag, and that's the old CLS bag.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Mar 31, 2017)

Unless you're out in the boonies, be mindful of the level of accepted risk when performing trauma mitigation on a patient who's name you likely won't even know.

People have been sued for a lot less than running a needle-D.

My .02 would be lots of gauze, compression bandages, a tourniquet or two, two chest seals, medical tape, sheers, gloves (multiple in case you need a partner), a sharpie (vitals written on body + timestamp), and note taking gear.

Extra points for a tightly folded space blanket to treat hypothermia.

Let the paramedics do the rest, they will arrive well within the golden hour. Running IVs and other forms of direct medical intervention are opening you up to a can of worms. Even if you packed it for your buddy; you find a stranger in need, I guarantee you'll use it - keep it out of there.

H/A


----------



## Gunz (Mar 31, 2017)

And don't forget the bone saw and trephine...


----------

